# Canon Working on New Lens Technology



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

```
<p>Focus Numerique had the opportunity to interview Canon executives about all things lenses at the Utsunomiya L lens factory in Japan and gave us a little bit of information about new lens technology coming.</p>
<p><strong>From the interview: </strong></p>
<blockquote><p>French: Sans pouvoir vous en dire plus, nous sommes en train de développer une nouvelle technologie qui apportera une réelle valeur ajoutée et permettra de prendre un nouveau type de photo.</p>
<p>Translation: Without being permitted to tell you more, we are developing a new technology that will bring real added value and will allow to take a new type of photo.</p></blockquote>
<p>What new type of photography are they talking about? Hopefully it’s not some new kind of way to take selfies.</p>
<p><em>image credit // <a href="https://www.focus-numerique.com/news/entretien-avec-mm-okada-hayakawa-et-izuki-de-canon-19731.html">focus numerique</a></em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 31, 2017)

*let the speculation begin...*

For something that's been through numerous translations I look forward to seeing how far some of the more sensationalist 'rumour sites' manage to take it.

Well done CR for keeping it in context ;-)


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2017)

'A new type of photo'....

Photojournalist lens that shows and aura when a politician is lying (or, for fewer photos, when they are telling the truth)
An 'X ray' lens to satisfy the fantasies of every pubescent lad
One that works out what you actually want to focus on


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 31, 2017)

Could this becoming reality for the mass market? A liquid lens? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZGcKbf-8Yc

Wouldn't be surprised if Canon is the first in the global market with such a technology - or at least the first one who does it right. I'm just curious, because there's a patent regarding this: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/WO2012049989A1.html

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm sure the point of all this research is to produce a 50mm f/1.2 lens that can actually focus on its target.

: : :


----------



## infared (Mar 31, 2017)

Perhaps night vision photography? 8)
Although, I did enjoy some of the fantasy guessing above! :


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 31, 2017)

The "_new type/kind of photo_" is purposely vague. One can say that each and every new lens that goes beyond what was possible until then (lighter, brighter, with a larger zoom range, a more efficient stabilisation, a quicker autofocus, providing a better image quality, etc., all things being equal) will allow to take a new type/kind of photo.

Think of this new technology as something in line with the *DO* (Multi-layer Diffractive Optical Element, 2000) and *BR* (Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics, 2015) technologies.

For instance this new technology could be related to the Canon patent of a lens with a *double apodization filter* (one on each side of the aperture), see patent 2016-218444 requested on 20 May 2015 and granted on 22 December 2016.

There have been rumours, including here, of a new 135mm f/2 “unique” to the line-up that would not be a replacement for the classic Canon L prime.

Working examples in the patent referenced above include two 135mm f/2 with double apodization filter.


----------



## mikekx102 (Mar 31, 2017)

There have been a few technologies that Canon have introduced in the past. Some of the ones I can think of are:
- Diffractive Optics (Lighter, shorter Lenses)
- Sub Wavelength Coating (Better Flare Control and contrast)
- Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics (Corrects CA)

Based on the previous technologies I'm quite excited to see what they can come up with. I wonder when we'll see it. Hopefully in the next 50mm f1.0L  (In 2018...)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2017)

A new series of lenses, shorter and lighter with DO and the new coatings. They will also be given a new colour so that they visibly stand out from all those black lenses and the white lenses, fluorescent pink! That way, if you drop your camera on a foggy day it will be easier to find!


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 31, 2017)

I got this pie-in-the-sky idea of recording stereoscopic images with the Dual Pixel tech, but have no idea what sort of optics would be required to superimpose the two views onto a single sensor...


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 31, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> I got this pie-in-the-sky idea of recording stereoscopic images with the Dual Pixel tech, but have no idea which sort of optics would be required to superimpose the two views onto a single sensor...



The optics would need to be half-pixel-sharp and somehow put one image on the left column and the other on the right. I highly doubt this is possible.


----------



## pknight (Mar 31, 2017)

"A new type of photo." Hmm. I can see a lens making it possible to take better photos, or photos with less of this or that artifact, but a new_* type *_of photo? With the same sensors that we are using with our current lenses? My hyperbole alarm is going off.


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 31, 2017)

pknight said:


> "A new type of photo." Hmm. I can see a lens making it possible to take better photos, or photos with less of this or that artifact, but a new_* type *_of photo? With the same sensors that we are using with our current lenses? My hyperbole alarm is going off.



The French "u_n nouveau type de photo_" can also be translated by "_a new kind of photo_", i.e. something you couldn't do until then. Think of a 135mm f/2 with apodization filter (as an example): it will give pictures that, strictly speaking, couldn't be done before.


----------



## hne (Mar 31, 2017)

A Canon-branded FF mirrorless with 200Mpx plenoptic array-equipped sensor would be a dream. Kind of like the Lytro Illum, but with useful resolution (who want 4Mpx stills?), interchangeable lenses and from a company having a clue about photographic workflows.

No more almost nailing focus. No more almost getting the DoF right. No more almost getting the curved focus plane aligned with the flat brick wall, no more chromatic aberrations (lat or lon!), no more... OVF.

Canon already has all the base tech in place with their dualpixel stuff, and they have at least one patent for splitting the pixels in more parts.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2017)

Please people, let's keep this in context. 

These are Japanese executives interviewed by French writers and then the French language story is being translated into English. Don't expect nuanced interpretations. 

About all you can gather from this is that Canon is working on undefined new lens technologies. The same thing they've been doing for...like...100 years now.


----------



## digitalride (Mar 31, 2017)

hne said:


> plenoptic ... like the Lytro Illum



This was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw "new type of photo" , I've slightly missed focus on too many shots.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Please people, let's keep this in context.
> 
> These are Japanese executives interviewed by French writers and then the French language story is being translated into English. Don't expect nuanced interpretations.
> 
> About all you can gather from this is that Canon is working on undefined new lens technologies. The same thing they've been doing for...like...100 years now.



Spoilsport


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2017)

The New Type of Photo is what caught my eye. That does not mean a sharper lens, or smaller, or any of that. What changes in a lens could let me take a new type of photo? One that can move focus so quickly that I could stack 25 images of a moving subject?

As some say, its a translation.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2017)

Perhaps it can take a new type of picture such as:
1. Stuff behind your subject
2. Pictures of stuff around corners out of plain sight?

That would certainly be new...?


Hell, if they could get a lens that would help with composition, THAT would be a huge boon to the common photograper.

hell, it would help me out too....


cayenne


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm just looking forward to the day they make a new 600mm f4 L IS with built in 1.4x and 2.0x extenders.. That'll be the day I drop 16K on a single lens.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2017)

IR lens tech. Remember you heard it here first...


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 31, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Perhaps it can take a new type of picture such as:
> 1. Stuff behind your subject
> 2. Pictures of stuff around corners out of plain sight?



Implemented by generating a black hole that bends light toward the camera. Its a plain old trick, I wonder why Canon didn't implement already.


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2017)

A new type of lens that...

...multiplies light, quadrupling the amount of light that enters the sensor!

...doesn't require focus -- everything from 1 mm to infinity is perfectly in focus!

...has a focus depth ring that allows granular control of depth of field, from 1mm to infinity!

...has is ultrawide and can take a 230 degree panorama, undistorted, in a single shot!

...can be rotated like a periscope and take pictures around corners!

...transforms into a suit of giant robot armor! With a sword!


----------



## midluk (Mar 31, 2017)

Talys said:


> A new type of lens that...
> 
> ...multiplies light, quadrupling the amount of light that enters the sensor!
> 
> ...


With a sword? That part of your list is completely ridiculous!


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 31, 2017)

They're developing SMART lenses. Ones that know what to photograph, how to frame it, and how to expose it - perfectly. Every. Time. Thereby rendering the actual photographer as merely a gear lubber: "Just get me there already," screams the lens (in Japanese, to make it more official, and provide a little more cache)!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

*Idea*

I always thought it funny that with their dual pixel raw tech, they were limiting the paralax they were able to derive from it by pairing two pixels that were right next to each other. I wondered why they could not use pixels that were from opposite sides of the sensor. I understand that they'd need to use the contiguous dual pixel tech for certain applications, but perhaps the focus shift parts could at least be informed by pairing pixels on the edges as well. There's an idea. I'm certain the developers would have thought of this as well, so they've either been developing it, or (more likely) there's a good reason why it's not practical.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Please people, let's keep this in context.
> ...



Ha! Well it clearly doesn't matter anyway, since nothing is going to deter people from their fantasies.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd love to see an elaboration on the new material used in the new 16-35 2.8... was Blue Rafractive stuff actually developped for with 16-35 in mind?

Also, I wonder if anyone else would have preferred the 12-24 2.8 over the 11-24.


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 31, 2017)

The teaser picture for this topic on the CR Home Page looks interesting. Huge diameter and very short length. Reminds me of Reflector Telescope designs. Reflector camera lenses have been built, but I not aware of any L quality Reflector Lenses, plus they all have unsightly donut bokeh circles.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 31, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> The teaser picture for this topic on the CR Home Page looks interesting. Huge diameter and very short length. Reminds me of Reflector Telescope designs. Reflector camera lenses have been built, but I not aware of any L quality Reflector Lenses, plus they all have unsightly donut bokeh circles.



That appears to be the 600mm f/4 DO prototype that Canon exhibited a while back.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2017)

midluk said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > A new type of lens that...
> ...



If it doesn't have a sword I'm not buying it. If it doesn't have a sword Canon is *******


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 1, 2017)

Zero information equals infinite speculation.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 1, 2017)

Backside illuminated body cap. If you shoot a photo with this cap, you can lift six stops of shadows without ugly banding.


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Everyone knows that every Japanese giant robot has a at least one sword. What's the point of a giant robot without a sword? That would be like a giant alien without acid drool.

But, fear not. Surely, Canon has made it a mirrorless sword.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 1, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Reflector camera lenses have been built, but I not aware of any L quality Reflector Lenses, plus they all have unsightly donut bokeh circles.


Just waiting for someone to say that "Bokeh" is overblown and irrelevant. Who looks at the background anyway, etc...


----------



## midluk (Apr 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > midluk said:
> ...


You mean, already covered in rust?


----------



## Cariboucoach (Apr 1, 2017)

I believe that it will ALWAYS focus perfectly on what you are thinking of. The wide end actually contains a brainwave receiver that interprets what you want in focus, including depth of field........ OR it is April Fools Day! Can't decide.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> IR lens tech. Remember you heard it here first...



Actually I heard it first in reply reply 5


----------



## magarity (Apr 1, 2017)

Can I get a discount on the unfinished one in the picture?


----------



## fentiger (Apr 1, 2017)

Could be making lenses using cr39


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2017)

Cariboucoach said:


> I believe that it will ALWAYS focus perfectly on what you are thinking of.



Fuji and Kodak already sold that as the reason to buy these


----------



## grainier (Apr 1, 2017)

I bet it is a sharp wide open 50mm f/1.2-1.4 with fast, precise and reliable AF. Because this is something Canon has never done before.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 2, 2017)

grainier said:


> I bet it is a sharp wide open 50mm f/1.2-1.4 with fast, precise and reliable AF. Because this is something Canon has never done before.




We can only hope!


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 3, 2017)

Any new lens will definitely include neutrino technology!


----------



## dash2k8 (Apr 3, 2017)

The article and the subsequent translation told me nothing. I think the same could be said for every camera/lens company.


----------



## midluk (Apr 3, 2017)

David - Sydney said:


> Any new lens will definitely include neutrino technology!


They have been filling their lenses with neutrinos for years! But that did not provoke many reactions…


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 3, 2017)

It's a new Schroedinger lens - the lens aperture has a quantum lock and as long as that is in place the photograph is the world's best photograph ever....or the worst. 






Or is it one that only takes pictures of cats in a box......hmmmm...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 4, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> Could this becoming reality for the mass market? A liquid lens? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZGcKbf-8Yc
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Canon is the first in the global market with such a technology - or at least the first one who does it right. I'm just curious, because there's a patent regarding this: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/WO2012049989A1.html
> 
> Any thoughts on that?


We wasted a lot of money trying to develop a liquid lens the idea has been around for ages but theory is one thing and practise another!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 4, 2017)

midluk said:


> David - Sydney said:
> 
> 
> > Any new lens will definitely include neutrino technology!
> ...


well that joke sailed right through without being absorbed by anyone.....


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 4, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > David - Sydney said:
> ...



Kinda hard to get charged up by neutrinos


----------



## Markus D (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't cannons beat swords??

But seriously, may be it will be able to take a photograph of Time And Relative Dimensions In Space 8)


----------



## cayenne (Apr 5, 2017)

Markus D said:


> Don't cannons beat swords??
> 
> But seriously, may be it will be able to take a photograph of Time And Relative Dimensions In Space 8)



This lens already can:

https://www.amazon.com/Sigma-200-500mm-Ultra-Telephoto-Canon-Cameras/dp/B0013D8VDQ

LOL, PLEASE do yourself a favor and take the time to read through the comments, some are gut busting funny.....
Looks like the questions have also started bringing in some good fun too....
(sort them by Top Rated for best reads)

Cayenne


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > David - Sydney said:
> ...



Oh, I totally get it, but I'm just reading it now.
You guys know my kind of humour: subtle enough to blow past plenty...

Sincerely,
/Three Quarks for Muster Mark

Surely it didn't get much of a bark


----------

